# laufend falsche Fotos in den Anzeige??



## boarderking (4. November 2014)

Hallo ihr lieben.....ist euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen, dass in den großen teilweise zweiseitigen radon Anzeigen im bike magazin laufend die falschen bikes neben den Beschreibungen abgebildet sind? Irgendwie peinlich.....


----------



## boarderking (4. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. November 2014)

boarderking schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben.....ist euch eigentlich schon aufgefallen, dass in den großen teilweise zweiseitigen radon Anzeigen im bike magazin laufend die falschen bikes neben den Beschreibungen abgebildet sind? Irgendwie peinlich.....


Hallo boarderking, 
danke für den Hinweis, den Fehler haben wir auch schon bemerkt - nur leider ist gedruckt eben gedruckt... "Laufend" halte ich zwar für übertrieben, aber wir geben darauf Acht! =)
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## boarderking (5. November 2014)

Bike 11-2014 (das letzte Heft)

ist ja nicht schlimm....irgendwie aber schon "laufend"....


----------



## Radon-Bikes (5. November 2014)

boarderking schrieb:


> Bike 11-2014 (das letzte Heft)
> 
> ist ja nicht schlimm....irgendwie aber schon "laufend"....


Hi boarderking, 
überführt... wir achten verstärkt drauf. 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------



## mtintel (5. November 2014)

In FB passiert euch das auch öfters, oder wenn es Angebote bei bike-discount gibt (und in FB darauf hingewiesen wird) und oft ein falsches Bild angezeigt wird


----------



## bik3rid3r (5. November 2014)

Im mtb magazin stimmen die anzeigen


----------



## Rsocke (6. November 2014)

In der Aktuellen Mountenbike Ausgabe 12/2014 wurde auch das Silde 27,5 X01 getestet und als 27,5 9.0 betitelt falls es euch noch nicht aufgefallen ist. 
Vll mal nachfragen ob die im nächsten Heft ne richtigstellung drucken oder so. 

Immerhin seid ihr ja Testsieger mit abstand!!! 
Herzlichen glückwunsch dazu übrigens


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. November 2014)

Rsocke schrieb:


> In der Aktuellen Mountenbike Ausgabe 12/2014 wurde auch das Silde 27,5 X01 getestet und als 27,5 9.0 betitelt falls es euch noch nicht aufgefallen ist.
> Vll mal nachfragen ob die im nächsten Heft ne richtigstellung drucken oder so.
> 
> Immerhin seid ihr ja Testsieger mit abstand!!!
> Herzlichen glückwunsch dazu übrigens


Hallo Rsocke, 
danke =) Das mit der Bezeichnung haben wir schon gemerkt. Ich denke, dass es bei den Redaktionen schon mal zu einer kleinen Verwechslung kommen kann bei den vielen Rädern, die dort getestet werden. Aber in diesem Fall war es recht offensichtlich, welches Bike gemeint war mit dem X01 Antrieb. Der Preis hat auch gestimmt... 
Viele Grüße, Florian K.


----------

